# Whitening shampoo or product to remove urine stains?



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you might try the EZ Groom Crystal White. It's an enzymatic CLEANER and you warm it in the micro. I'd suggest using it FULL strength, lather it once and let it marinate for about 5 minutes, then lather it again and set for 5 more minutes. It won't completely remove it the first time, but it will greatly reduce the staining. After a couple of times, you should see great improvement. Just remember to condition well after each shampoo to smooth the cuticle back down and lessen the chance of further staining.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would also suggest the Crystal White by EZ Groom. Everyone knows how dirty Sagan gets...I always keep a bottle on hand and use it on him. Works great!

You do have to condition really well after. I use the Cure Care conditioner from Sallys Beauty Supply, doesn't add drying time and makes his coat feel fantastic.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

EZ groom uh, excuse me but [email protected]#$ !!! LoL. I just passed up a sale on crystal white and bought the orange crush instead. @#$% ! Hopefully one of the vendors at the show next week will have it and I can point it out to them. Maybe I try it a bit for jazz and see if it will brighten some of the staining she seems to get from time to time. I don't worry about her much though b/c well, she ISN'T white so obviously nothing I can use will change that. 

How do you warm it ? Are you putting in a mixing bottle and warming that or are you heating the whole bottle? 


While we are on the subject of ez groom, are there any other products in their line you suggest? I wasn't super impressed with the orange crush stuff, but maybe it's just me. It smelled nice during the bath but I don't see that it performed any better than anything else I've used and it certainly didn't smell nice after I rinsed. I also got a bottle of the blow dry conditioner which I am not sure about. I didn't notice any big difference, it seemed to actually take longer to dry her but maybe it was because I was really in a hurry and my sense of time was off.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

There are a few things you can do. You can boil water and then put the really hot water in a mixing bottle and then put the crystal white in and mix it up. Let it cool enough to still be warm but not burn or hurt the dog.

Or you can use just regular bath-hot water, saturate the dogs coat in hot water, use the shampoo straight all over or on the heavy stains and then wrap the stained coat in pieces of foil (the same way a stylist would do your hair for highlights) and then take a human hair dryer on the warm setting and heat up the foil. 

Or you can do both! I've done both of these on Sagan and had fantastic results. I need to do it again since his feet are stained a bit.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I have had great success with EZ groom too. I mix it then micro that and use it. It does more with each use. Don't use it full strength before the show. They get a funny luminescent glowing look. I won't last but if you show the next day it will be obvious. But works good full strength to remove stains. Thanks Aidan for the foil tip. I may need that someday. Conditioning is super important like Cameo said.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Alrighty then, Ez groom it is  Thanks. I'll see if I can order it for them. The stuff I picked up at the show was wicked expensive, it was on sale and still had about a 100% mark up :/ I won't be buying from that vendor in the future when I can order it. It's worth it to pay the shipping. Where do you guys get it from? I found it a couple of places online but of course I'm always looking for a deal.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Wonder, if you can make it up to Atlanta this weekend, EZ Groom will be at APF and they always have GREAT deals! Plus, you get to meet a bunch of groomers and watch the competitions!!! OH, did I forget to mention the SHOPPING  YAHOOO!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cameo said:


> Wonder, if you can make it up to Atlanta this weekend, EZ Groom will be at APF and they always have GREAT deals! Plus, you get to meet a bunch of groomers and watch the competitions!!! OH, did I forget to mention the SHOPPING  YAHOOO!


Yeah I know, I can't go b/c there is a dog show this weekend  I got a coupon from EZ groom in the mail for a free colonge and a flyer about a special 59.99 they had going on where you get samples of 6 of their shampoos. I tried to get my friend who is going to get them but she's not interested. Just kept saying she was hooked on some Kelco shampoo at the moment. Haha, I;m ALWAYS trying to find and try new products. I totally got robbed by the dog show vendor lol. I got three things, two of which were EZ groom products and were buy 1 get 1 half off and I still spent 62 bucks... Sheesh. I hate it that APF conflicts with the shows  That really sucks, I wish it was NEXT weekend instead of this one. Oh well.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

WELLL POOO! Maybe your friend could pick up some FOR YOU?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the crystal white works fabulous. friend has schapendoes- who live on a sheep farm- we got the white one WHITE with 2 applications after a year of just being a farm dog


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cameo said:


> WELLL POOO! Maybe your friend could pick up some FOR YOU?


Meh, she kind of doesn't seem interested in doing so *shrugs*. The one and only supply vendor at our show this year seems to have reasonable prices so I might just buy some off him. Ugh. I hate it that we don't have any vendors this year. We have two... and that's it. One of them is a local doggie bakery and one of them is Rumbo. So not much to pick from. I am taking Saleen to the show tomorrow b/c a handler wants to see her and he's a good friend so I said sure. I'm all for people evaluating her so I can learn, even though she's not a show girl. Anyway I figure I'll pick up some of my own crystal white for Jazz and maybe a few other shampoo's I saw and maybe let the handler pick me out a couple of poodle products just to see what he likes. He's been finishing a lot of poodles lately. Maybe NEXT year APF won't conflict with this show and I can go and score some serious loot ! 

Our Scottish visitors picked up a bottle of the crystal white today and hopefully it will work for them.  I've passed along everything everyone has said about it and how to use it.


----------

